# My first video!!



## deadin (Oct 31, 2009)

Hope this works.... ;D

Here is a "H-Quad" as designed by Ralph Weidman. As you can see I'm into function over beauty at my current stage of this hobby. This is my 5th engine (4 of which actually run.) I'm pretty happy with this one as everything seems to work as advertised.

Let's see if I can get the video links set up right........ 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OInAGnLA9zM[/ame]


----------



## rake60 (Oct 31, 2009)

Great runner deadin! :bow:

Rick


----------



## b.lindsey (Oct 31, 2009)

Great video of a very nice looking engine deadin. :bow: :bow: It looks like it runs well even at slow speeds too!

Bill


----------



## cfellows (Oct 31, 2009)

Good looking engine. I like the sound!

Chuck


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Oct 31, 2009)

Me too! I like that slower RPM sound...tic tic tic tic...
Nice job!


----------



## Deanofid (Oct 31, 2009)

Runs nice 'n slow! A good one. Thanks for the vid.

Dean


----------



## Metal Butcher (Oct 31, 2009)

Supper nice! Great running and sounding. :bow:

I built one last year and I am very pleased with this design.

Congratulations on you success!

-MB


----------



## black85vette (Oct 31, 2009)

Good job on the engine and the video.


----------



## 4wheels (Nov 1, 2009)

Slow is good. Very nice engine & video. Canera on tripod is good too.
Cheers,
Brian


----------



## ChooChooMike (Nov 1, 2009)

Very cool !! Seen that design before, but never a running one !!


----------

